
The Device Invented to Resuscitate Canaries in Coal Mines (Circa 1896) - booleandilemma
http://www.openculture.com/2018/05/the-device-invented-to-resuscitate-canaries-in-coal-mines-circa-1896.html
======
londons_explore
Its interesting the article says "canaries started to show signs of distress".

Humans don't show distress when exposed to carbon monoxide - they just get
tired and go to sleep forever.

Do birds have a different response?

~~~
detaro
Humans get symptoms too (feeling tired, nausea, confusion,...), but the
symptoms aren't very specific and with higher concentrations the the time
between them and loss of control isn't that long.

Canaries are more sensitive, so they'll fall silent and pass out quicker.
German wikipedia cites ~3000ppm as "headaches within 5-10 minutes, death
within 30" for humans, while a "canary falls off its perch after 2.5".

